# National Am Favorites



## dixiedog (Jun 18, 2007)

It's about that time--Which dogs are your favorites and why?


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Bayou Teche Miah

Not much this little black bitch can't do
She was whelped (born) on da bayou 
and
Steve has perscribed himself enough valium to get through the next two weeks;-)


----------



## cgoeson (Jan 22, 2008)

FC AFC Tartan Prime Time

He won the last 2 opens he ran. He's on a roll.


----------



## Jake Sullivan (Jan 28, 2008)

FC AFC Barton Creek's O'Mustad

If he gets in his rythm he can do it!


----------



## dixiedog (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm hoping the best for ol' Creek Robber. The big fella has won too much not to have a National title in front of his name, and he is my BLF's sire (so I'm a little prejudiced).

A NAFC in front of his name would make a great tribute for a hall of fame career.

Go Auggie!!!!!!


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm pulling for that great brother and sister act, Blue and Minnie Kemp, also Cane and China Darnell, good luck you guys, you will need it with those pheasant flyers!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Took both Creek Robber and Barton's Creek o Mustad on my EE pick em but Jack Vollstedt is so over due to win a national,( got three dogs this year) got to pull for my friends Arne Erwin (Iron Lines Honcha) and Mr McFall (Jag , even though there are conflicting reports of whether or not he is running) also picked a Ted Shih dog and a Howard Niemi dog, don't know either man but since i see them on this forum i figured a little homer karma


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

This year I don't know how I'm going to pick???? :-? So many folks and dogs entered are good friends. I usually pick for sentimental reasons but that's not gonna work this year.

I think I'll just toss the names of all my favs, (which is half the list), into a hat and pick my 11 that way. 

Angie


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

I went with sentimental! My two favs are Augie and Little Man. I sure would love to see Little Man reach the finals. My dog is the spitting image of him I really did have a hard time. The first time I played this game I didn't know who any of them were. Now I know too many and can't decide!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Pwhew....Hard one....know and love so many of em....Quick is my girl's dad, and have been training with Joe....Quick is lookin really good.Yea....Im going with him....My second fav would have to be Cane.Best of luck to all.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Anyone have the link handy to the entrants' list?


----------



## Gawthorpe (Oct 4, 2007)

Luck plays such a big part in the National so I hope that Gary Unger's Small Craft Advisory has the most luck!!

My bias is very overt because currently I have 3 week old puppies in the barn from Rough and AFC Sugar.

He had 6 red ribbons and then won the amateur a few weeks ago.

He's been there 4 times before, but that does not matter unless you have luck, luck and more luck.

Besides that I hope the finalists include many of my friends who I am quite jealous of.


----------



## dixiedog (Jun 18, 2007)

Is Creek Robber even running in the Nat'l Am this year? I know that he qualified, but he is not shown in the running order on RFT entry.


----------



## A_Fever (Feb 24, 2007)

Simple bias, I will be rooting for the two Chessie ladies!


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

I'm rooting for the chessie ladies too.


----------



## Leddyman (Nov 27, 2007)

Creek Robber is the new pup's grandsire....Need I say more?


*GO AUGGIE*

Terry


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

dixiedog said:


> Is Creek Robber even running in the Nat'l Am this year? I know that he qualified, but he is not shown in the running order on RFT entry.


Not entered.


----------



## dixiedog (Jun 18, 2007)

JKL said:


> Not entered.


Do you know why he is not entered? Is this an error?


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

dixiedog said:


> Do you know why he is not entered? Is this an error?


No mistake.


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

*I'm rooting for the ALASKAN'S that will be there of course!!!!* 

FC-AFC Fishhook Molly & Eloy Garcia!!!!
FC-AFC Hunters Edge Willy Break & Roy Redifer!!!!


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Everyone probably knows my favorites.........

Howard and BAM!!!!!!!!! (Howard Neimi & AFC Oakdale Whitewater Devil Dog)

I was the first human to ever touch that little girl and I loved and took care of her for the first 9 weeks of her life. She'll always be a winner in my book!!!


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

Vicky Trainor said:


> Everyone probably knows my favorites.........
> 
> Howard and BAM!!!!!!!!! (Howard Neimi & AFC Oakdale Whitewater Devil Dog)
> 
> I was the first human to ever touch that little girl and I loved and took care of her for the first 9 weeks of her life. She'll always be a winner in my book!!!


Alas, they are not going..... Guess he didn't tell you.


----------



## Bruce MacPherson (Mar 7, 2005)

Since one of his sons is sleeping on the couch I'm going with the yellow dog, Deweys Drake of Moon Rivers.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Vicky Trainor said:


> Everyone probably knows my favorites.........
> 
> Howard and BAM!!!!!!!!! (Howard Neimi & AFC Oakdale Whitewater Devil Dog)
> 
> I was the first human to ever touch that little girl and I loved and took care of her for the first 9 weeks of her life. She'll always be a winner in my book!!!


Uh Vicky, we gotta be there to win. We're here.


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

Little Man or any other NC dog. I used to have a grandaughter of little man and now I have a 10 week old great grandaughter of the Man.


----------



## Kent S (Nov 27, 2006)

I trained with Jimmie and Debbie Darnell for about 5 days waiting for my bitch to cooperated with Cane. On any given day either Cane or China could really light it up. I'm pulling for these two. It doesn't hurt that I just bred my SH YLF to Cane and am expecting puppies in Mid July.


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

Go Jeff Telander and Sinner!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

lablove said:


> Go Jeff Telander and Sinner!


Ditto, Jeff's been a real nice guy to me.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Stupid question from the Gooser as usual!

Is Carolina's Smoke on the Water ,, Little Man???

I swear I have a breed list that lists "THE LITTLE Man" as a sibling to that "smoke dog"


If I's asked a really stupid ?? GO AHEAD AND LAUGH!!

My Younger dog is a "Carolinas Smoke on the water" granddaughter!

thats why I asked!------ Shes a HANDFULL!!!


Gooser


----------



## TANK (Oct 25, 2007)

Any report on why Creek Robber isn't running age,hurt ?


----------



## Labs Will-Do (Jan 31, 2007)

Pulling for It's All Over Now Baby Blue.....got a great young female sired by Blue and a pup on the way from the same repeat breeding ...currently posted in classified section. Males available in the litter...check out the pedigree!

GO BLUE


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Howard N said:


> Uh Vicky, we gotta be there to win. We're here.


I knew that you weren't able to go.....but that doesn't change the fact that you and BAM are my "favorites"!!!

You'lll get them next year!!!


----------



## dixiedog (Jun 18, 2007)

TANK said:


> Any report on why Creek Robber isn't running age,hurt ?


I was told it was because of personal reasons. Too bad, he's one hell of a dog & certainly deserving of a NAFC.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

John and Diane Poer- strong favorites for a million reasons- mostly sentimental.
Rob Reuter and JO- working stiff amature and good folks.
Gary Zellner- spent a delightful afternoon shooting birds and telling outrageous lies- he is even more full of crap than me (that ain't easy).
Larry Calvert- a true gentleman and a credit to this sport


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

Go Chessies!

Linda and Yakity, and Lorraine and Fannie!!!!

Juli


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm rooting for weezer and his daddy little man! I'll also be rooting for shaq!

Almost forgot, i'll definately be rooting for a hometown dog of kim's, FLY!!!!!!


----------



## duke7581 (Jan 17, 2008)

Go Norman cause he's my pups dad
and go Grady,saw him qual. and what a dog. Good luck Chad.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Well I am going to hope that the only National AM qualifier I have petted wins.......Go Grady FC AFC Cody Cut A Lean Grade. I met Chad and Grady back when Chad was taking him to VanEagen for basics.....The pup just had an air about him.........I also support Ted as I have enjoyed his posts over the years and know that he is a formitable competitor.


----------



## TANK (Oct 25, 2007)

dixiedog said:


> I was told it was because of personal reasons. Too bad, he's one hell of a dog & certainly deserving of a NAFC.


 I agree and I hate he won't be running could be his last chance


----------



## JMoore (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm pulling for Charlie Hayden and Bunny. If anyone deserves to win I think it's bunny. In just a short time this dog has gone from being afraid to even get out of the box to a double header winner FC-AFC dog. Not to mention the dog was given to charlie and millie. So go* FC-AFC LIL MAC'S BLACK RIVER RABBIT.*


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

Can't bet against Ken Neil


----------



## greyghost (Jun 11, 2004)

Drake! I also have a young gun of his!


----------



## Amy Avery (Feb 17, 2005)

FC AFC Small Craft Advisory "Rough"


----------



## Russell Archer (Jul 8, 2004)

We'll be pulling for:

Larry Calvert with Chance
Jessie Kent with Max
Tommy Parrish with Chase, Blue & Minnie
Mickey Rawlins with Molly

Good luck to all of the participants!!


----------



## Mark Chase (Jul 24, 2003)

My personal favorite is Grady handled by Chad Baker. I train with them on a regular basis and would really like to say I train with an NAFC on a regular basis. Many others I will be rooting for because I have met them and wish them all the best of luck. I hope everyone does well and there are no injuries. Good Luck and I WISH I had a dog that was there!!


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

okay, I'm going with team Ted


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

JMoore said:


> I'm pulling for Charlie Hayden and Bunny. If anyone deserves to win I think it's bunny. In just a short time this dog has gone from being afraid to even get out of the box to a double header winner FC-AFC dog. Not to mention the dog was given to charlie and millie. So go* FC-AFC LIL MAC'S BLACK RIVER RABBIT.*



Oh! I love a Seabiscuit in the running! What's the scoop?

M


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

Amy Avery said:


> FC AFC Small Craft Advisory "Rough"


Go Rough, my friends raised him while a puppy while Gary and Liz were building a new house.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Ditto on Rough. I really like to watch that dog! Don't know him or his people, he is just a cool dog. Unfortunately, there are quite a few running that I would like to see do well, for various dumb reasons, either I like the names or they have been "not quite" too often. They are all super stars for being there.


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Shaq is my favorite with Ted's and Kip's dogs right there too.


----------



## SaltCreek (Dec 5, 2007)

I am pulling for Al Wilson.. True Gentleman and had a chance to throw some marks for them. Go Twister and Ruby!


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Have to also wish good luck to Stan Chiras and Susie, think it may be their first National, and Susie is totally trained by Stan.

Brad Bowyer and Minnie, pretty good team too, Minnie gives really good hugs.


----------



## Karen McCullah (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm rooting for a bunch, but most of all Runnin's Molly B...GO MOLLY!!!!!
I've trained with her, run her in All-Age stakes (well, SHE ran ME), heck even ran her with puppies in her...she's a go-getter!!

Then Rob and JO with Cutter...you're right they are fun, SUPER nice peeps and Cutter is completely amateur trained. Handsome fella too  Cutter I mean, sorry Rob! LOL

Dogwise, most talented I've seen is of course Shaq. Trained with him too and he's AMAZING!

Even though I've moved, I'm still a west coast girl at heart..Jack and Gary Z have extremely talented dogs and have great chances as well.

Now that I HAVE moved, my east coast pick is for Brad and Minnie...GO MINNIE!!!!


----------



## DEN/TRU/CRU (May 29, 2007)

I've got to go with that little chessy bitch "FANNIE"!!! The fact that she, Lorraine and Larry are part of our training group (Tamarack Curtain) has nothing to do with it! :grin:


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Got to go with my heart.....
FC-AFC Emberain Beau Geste:FC-AFC Topbrass Band on the Run:Rockerin Red River Ruckus.
Go Judy and Judi and good luck to all.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Beverly Burns said:


> Got to go with my heart.....
> FC-AFC Emberain Beau Geste:FC-AFC Topbrass Band on the Run:Rockerin Red River Ruckus.
> Go Judy and Judi and good luck to all.



I feel like I'm channeling Judy Chute (again!), but I have to root for them too-although wishing all the RTFers well. VERY disappointed that Stanley is a scratch. It'll save me a lot of gas money, but I would have much rather spent it to see him run.

M


----------



## bthompson (Aug 11, 2006)

Don't count the old man out! Auggie has done it all He just needs to finish his HALL FAME career with that elusive title.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Auggie is not entered.:-(


----------



## Ragin Storm Retrievers (Jan 9, 2006)

Also, I think that FC Real Southern Gentleman (Benny) owned by Mark Menzies will be one to really watch out for. Benny was a National Finalist last year with Alan Pleasant at the controls.


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

My heart's with the fluffies, too. I'd just love to see one of them win--especially Red or Beau. If not one of them, then either of my favorite California Girls--Julia or Telli.

Suzanne B


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

SaltCreek said:


> I am pulling for Al Wilson.. True Gentleman and had a chance to throw some marks for them. Go Twister and Ruby!


AMEN TO THAT! AL IS A CLASS ACT! One of my favorite people in the game.

SM


----------



## Anthony Petrozza (Jan 4, 2005)

I've been thinking about this for a while and I want a "true" amateur to win this year. Jimmie Darnell and Cane will be getting an extra cheer from me.


----------



## Jim Pickering (Sep 17, 2004)

Does anyone have a list of all the known scratches?


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

2 scratches are posted on WRC.[


----------



## Mark Chase (Jul 24, 2003)

I am routing for my training partner Chad Baker and Grady. How cool would it be to have a dog win the Nationals on your first ever trip there!! GO Grady!


----------



## Jared White (Jan 25, 2008)

I'd also like to see a true amateur win it, so I'm rooting for Jimmie and Cane or China, but if Cane won it would especially be nice since it ends on my birthday and I have 2 Cane pups


----------

